

Ask HN: Try my Jeopardy game - jsomers
http://jimbojeopardy.com

======
jsomers
I built this game using the data made freely available by j-archive.com (a
wonderful site). It's "multiplayer"---so you'll get the most fun out of it if
you've got some chums around. But there is also a single-player "study mode"
at /blast.

I'm worried that the site (made using Ruby on Rails) won't stand up to serious
traffic, and so I'd appreciate some advice / info on that front. Please
forgive me if you notice sloppy performance. Also, have low expectations re:
bugs and the like.

Finally, I am working on a "real-time" multiplayer version using the
Juggernaut plugin for Rails. I'd say it's about 40% of the way there. I'd be
happy to open the code up if anyone wants to pitch in. If nothing else my rake
task for scraping j-archive might be useful to other folks.

